# What Shall I Get?



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Ordering some kinda of serra. I saw george has brandtii but zanni said hes out of the country and takes a while to get back to you. So im think AE because the customer service is better over there. To many problems with AS. So what do you guys think? Budget is around $150 a little more.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Still elong or RRS from me.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Still elong or RRS from me.


could you go more in depth on which exact specie you would choose? Whats cooler in your opininon?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Does the $150 also have to cover the shipping?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Ruby Red Spilo is S.Spilopleura
BM and Silver Elongs are S.Elongatus.

Elong would probly have more cool factor. But the RRS would probly be very pretty. Its personal opinion. I can only tell you what my next one is lol.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Ruby Red Spilo is S.Spilopleura
> BM and Silver Elongs are S.Elongatus.
> 
> Elong would probly have more cool factor. But the RRS would probly be very pretty. Its personal opinion. I can only tell you what my next one is lol.


whats your next? And will there be and pingkes anymore?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Just bite the bullet and get a Rhom. I saw a few of them that might be within your budget, even with shipping.







I would've said a Manueli (my personal fav.), but that is a bit more expensive, and requires a bit more TLC to keep.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Elong or BDR will be my next.

There probly won't be anymore Pinkges this year.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Yea rhoms are cool but as many people say they dont believe in diamonds and such. Im thinking elong or rrs but not sure and am willing to consider other species.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Diamond rhoms are real lol...... I just won't buy one unless its big. 8"+. A lot of small ones sold as diamonds don't look like the adults. I won't get trapped in that.

Elong and RRS are your best choices no doubt.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Diamond rhoms are real lol...... I just won't buy one unless its big. 8"+. A lot of small ones sold as diamonds don't look like the adults. I won't get trapped in that.
> 
> Elong and RRS are your best choices no doubt.


wish that had pingke... black mask maybe?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

If you've boiled it down to those 2, my choice would be a RRS. Mine is aggressive as hell, and is fully grown and looks like a bulldog/pygo. Oh and he's never been shy or skittish, even with the lights on. I've never owned a living Elong (have 2 dead ones in the freezer), so I really can't comment or pass fair judgement. I am sure Elong owners can say the same about their Elongs, so then it's probably up to which one would live better in the tank setup you have available for it (tank size etc.).


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Black masks are definately a bad ass looking fish. I would go for it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

Here we go again.......

Get what you want and make sure you can house them properly. I have never understood why people make threads to ask what they should get.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

What setup do you have or whats the maxiumum setup your willing to get?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

He has a 75g


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

So are you getting rid or your reds or is this a differnt tank?

I'd suggest just buy a dozen red bellies as it will be alot more interesting then a small serra in a 75g. If your going serra Id ask Alex what fingerchasers he has as im pretty sure you will quickly get bored of a serra if you get a shy one. Serras are cool to have though in general I say get a serra as a secondary tank and have some more interesting tank too as most serras are not overly active.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Selling the reds.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Man get what YOU think is cool, and not everyone else. be a leader not a follower.

alot of my friends ask me why i like my reds so much since there other "cooler" fish out there, my response is i think pygos ARE the coolest fish out there.

edit: not being a d*ck just giving my opinion, what you wanted.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I have a 75gal and just got a hit on my rehoming my reds post i put up a few weeks ago. Im going with a serra as i like solo fish, you get more attached.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Get a turtle


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> Get a turtle


actaully a 75gal isnt sufficent for a turtle, turtles also carry the dangerous bacteria called Sallmonella. At times this bacteria has killed many a soul. they also should have some land space or a place out of water. Not intersted.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

zanni if i get the 4" from Alex how long till it would potentially reach 6-7"?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Dolphinswin said:


> Get a turtle


actaully a 75gal isnt sufficent for a turtle, turtles also carry the dangerous bacteria called Sallmonella. At times this bacteria has killed many a soul. they also should have some land space or a place out of water. Not intersted.
[/quote]

Salmonella isnt a problem if you wash your hands properly, and turtles can eat fish so they're cool right???


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

turtles rock!

ive had a few including a wild snapping turtle i caught at the size of a quarter. and have never been sick or died (obviously) from them.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

2-3 years.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> 2-3 years.


seriously?!? I need to get one at like 6" then.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Its a Serrasalmus. Don't expect 6" quick.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Its a Serrasalmus. Don't expect 6" quick.


4" is tiny! man i really dont want to order from AS either.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

My 3.5" sanchezi uses his tank like a champ.... Same with my 2.5" Serrulatus.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Unless you get an already larger rhom any serra you get will look small in a 75g for a few years. Even at 7" a 75 is still pretty empty with an elong in it.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

yea Idk ill have to keep thinking.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

wonder if alex is getting any larger fish soon? Yea im not sure about 4". ya know? And i really wish i new what shipping costs, zanni did you say it wouldnt be to my door? that would suck...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

It would be to your door. Fedex is to your door.

The price from a 4 to a 6" will jump quite a bit.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> It would be to your door. Fedex is to your door.
> 
> The price from a 4 to a 6" will jump quite a bit.


 Did you not get caribe shipped? Both shark aquarium and AE are in Jersey so I would think shipping would be comparable as neighter package would be too large.

Sometimes you can do shipping to the airport or pay a bit more for to your door though you will have to see whats offered.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Should have kept your old 55 and used that for an elong. I love elongs, and am planning on getting one at some point but a 75 is a lot of real estate for one 6 inch fish...

And idk man, for 150 you might have a hard time finding a Serra that fills a 75 out. If I were you I would keep your reds for now and get a 40B with a small rhom and grow it out and move it to the 75 when it gets bigger. You'll get attached to the Serra while it's growing out the 40b and you'll have reds that are still entertaining while the young serra is hanging out under a leaf.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> It would be to your door. Fedex is to your door.
> 
> The price from a 4 to a 6" will jump quite a bit.


6" is 100 bucks at AS, but i dislike them. Spaz i never owned a 55gal just was considering one. and no extra tanks! lol. Im set on a serra and if its even half as active as zannis new sancheesy id be happy.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

To get your $150 would you have to sell your 29?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> To get your $150 would you have to sell your 29?


If you have a 29g up I get a juvie sanchezi for that instead of the 75 or if you do want another serra mayby just use the 29g as a growout tank for a year.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

nope the 29gal had to be taken down my mom said. I dont have to sell it to get the 150 but im going to sell it sometime to regain the money I took from my subwoofer fund, that i was planning on saving. Also alex has said almost all the rubys are finger chasers.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Like I said. Alex will hook you up.











I know from experiance


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

now i have to choose between spilo and elong


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

brandtii


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

This is what a 12" rhom look in a 75g, a 4" fish will be tinny, probably have hard time finding it.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Ares <3

HE IS MINE NOW


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> brandtii


not available

would love large rhom but they just arent available, and the price they fetch...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Ares <3
> 
> HE IS MINE NOW


you gotta work that out with tensa


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> brandtii


not available

would love large rhom but they just arent available, and the price they fetch...
[/quote]
Did you ask george?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I would not get a elong I have had 4 or 5 and they were all boring as hell.  They rarely move and are usually skittish. IMO Get the RRS and leave it at that.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> Ares <3
> 
> HE IS MINE NOW


you gotta work that out with tensa








[/quote]

Already done my friend.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lol you know i have to receive your sister before Ares is officially yours right?...

now on a more serious note lol i vote elong simply because you keep saying it and it sounds like you want that. but with any serra you need to pay to play you want a large serra buy a large serra only way to be happy.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> lol you know i have to receive your sister before Ares is officially yours right?...
> 
> now on a more serious note lol i vote elong simply because you keep saying it and it sounds like you want that. but with any serra you need to pay to play you want a large serra buy a large serra only way to be happy.


shipping on that large rhom of yours?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

G has a brandtti but missing an eye and half the tail so DW most likely won't want it.

Alex has some large rhoms available, but DW needs to up his budget.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Tensa will be hand delivering Ares to me Dolphin.

JP do you know if alex still has the 11" BDR?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> G has a brandtti but missing an eye and half the tail so DW most likely won't want it.
> 
> Alex has some large rhoms available, but DW needs to up his budget.


how much? Also it looks like george has a half tail brandtii and maybe good healthy ones? Thats what zanni had thought.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Any good condition ones won't be $99

Big rhoms are about $250.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Any good condition ones won't be $99
> 
> Big rhoms are about $250.


looks like ill be getting a small serra...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

well everything has its price lol and if the price is met i would ship... lol but i am in no rush to sell this guy as i rather enjoy him.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

zanni my friend wtf does a guy do!?!?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Decide what YOU want. Once again i think you will probably be disappointed with a serra and would be happier with a shoal or even non p's


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

A guy gets a 4" black mask elong


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

heck ya BME are hot fish


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> A guy gets a 4" black mask elong


but skittish as TBP says. Man this is tuff! Id like a rhom but it'd have to have some size which you guys say isnt going to happen. I like a 6" elong better... RRS supposedly all finger chasers..


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

A guy gets a 5" ruby red spilo.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah I agree with most of the other people saying to get what YOU like/want, not what everyone else thinks you would like. I mean, you don't have a great ratio of keeping/enjoying fish, but then again, they were all pygo's and not serra's. So this being your first, you might want to do as much research as you can to find what you would like..

Just reading through here, and a few other older posts, most people who have had Elong's have said they were boring or skittish. Then on the other hand, everyone who has RRS's have been saying how much of a bold finger chaser they all are (not to mention just plain beautiful). And you even said AE/AS said their RRS's were finger chasers. Why gamble with an Elong that may be skittish when you know you can get something you won't get bored of easily.

With all that being said, I'm going to be a hypocrite and just tell you to get the Ruby, and get a 4" so you can grow him out, get him use to you, and you attached to him as he grows. As for the tank situation, I would go with a 40B for the RRS, but the 75 wouldn't be that bad. He would look small in it, but would enjoy the space and adequate water filtration.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

He had a maculatus for a day. Can't forget that lol.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Get a Ruby red or a shoal of Macs...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> well everything has its price lol and if the price is met i would ship... lol but i am in no rush to sell this guy as i rather enjoy him.


you better not turn around and sell it after all those trouble I been through to get him to ya.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Shoal of macs sounds preety tight, again what you attracts you not us


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Trading. Not selling.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks again JP but if somenone offers a million they can have Ares but ill give you a cut too to ease your pain lol

yes JZ ill throw something in for you too


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Tensa said:


> thanks again JP but if somenone offers a million they can have Ares but ill give you a cut too to ease your pain lol


ok, that's more like it







and maybe we can forget about JZ's cut and use it to get more beer for us.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Tensa knows the fish I want..


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

man oh man oh man. Now people say he will look small... Frank Yellow!!!!!! I freaking dont know guys, Im really excite and then im thinking what if i make the wrong choice. Oh how id love a 10+ rhom, i missed my chance some guy offered me one local for my 3 cariba. I just cant decide. Gold shoal is to risky and i cannot afford to risk. 9 or 10" rhom costs 200 plus bucks huh?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

You can't make a wrong choice. Choose the fish you want.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> You can't make a wrong choice. Choose the fish you want.


is there a large rhom that could be had for $200 shipped? Zanni your guidance is appreciated. Im a tool...


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

ya dolph...i know that a BME may not be the most active or "finger chasing" fish but i think it looks bad A so i want one


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Unfortunately not. Shipping on a 9"+ rhom costs about $100 airport to airport itself.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Unfortunately not. Shipping on a 9"+ rhom costs about $100 airport to airport itself.


alright maybe alex will get larger elongs or something. If i get a small fish i will have to do alot of planting to take up space.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't think DW knows what he really wants.

DW. I think AE has one 8" black diamond, pm Alex and see how much that one will run you.

Personally I would go for something that's a looker, even if its not aggressive at least I have something pretty to look at. do a kick ass aquascape and the 75g can be a nice show tank with a nice looking serra. 
check out bunch videos and pictures and see which fish (with in your budget range) you like to look at the most and go from there.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Both my small fish use the tanks to their fullest.... I would wait and see after you get it.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Both my small fish use the tanks to their fullest.... I would wait and see after you get it.


Yea ill contact alex and see what hes got going on. Im sure that killer sanchezi can patrol that tank with ease.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

if this guy doesnt start getting back to me i might have to trade these reds in for a loss... Who knows how long alex's deal will go. Nobody is interested in my reds... for some odd reason.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

You will see how my sanchezi is in about half an hour lol. I will be doing a special video as long as he co-operates.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> You will see how my sanchezi is in about half an hour lol. I will be doing a special video as long as he co-operates.


ok sounds good. What do you think the wholesale price would be on a 8" rhom since its normally 225.00 I think... i didnt go double check..


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

It would still probly be about $195

If you want a big rhom. Your going to drop $250+ weather you want to or not lol.

That price is a questimate for a 8" black peru rhom.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> It would still probly be about $195
> 
> If you want a big rhom. Your going to drop $250+ weather you want to or not lol.
> 
> That price is a questimate for a 8" black peru rhom.


195 might be reasonable... I want a rhom for a cheap affordable price, why is no one in the twin cities piranha keepers? Where alot of the members reside they can take a trip down the road and see rhoms all the time!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Dolph ur pushing close to 6 pages on here...u decide yet?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> Dolph ur pushing close to 6 pages on here...u decide yet?


I have the ability to drag my conversations on, its a good way of venting and thinking. I once had a huge blowup fight will all of piranha fury back in the summer and I think it was like 4pages or more larger than this one. But no, I havent decided.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

very nice specimens. But el rhombeus is cool also. the size factor is the only thing stopping me right now.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

save your money and get what you want its worth the wait.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Tensa said:


> save your money and get what you want its worth the wait.


i only get it for a yr and a half though. If its a ruby red I might be able to toss it in a smaller tank and bring it to college then atleast i could have him when i left...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

those RRS grow a bit bigger then most people think...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

i guess we will have to wait and see what alex has to say about the larger rhom.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

You shouldn't buy a fish if you know your just gonna be a temporary home... What happens if you can't get rid of it when you don't want it anymore.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> You shouldn't buy a fish if you know your just gonna be a temporary home... What happens if you can't get rid of it when you don't want it anymore.


well johnny thats what its looking like unless i can figure out something. I'll get rid of it one way or the other, Donation to joedizzle, maybe mail him to you?


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah JZ is right.. You want to get a large rhom for your 75, only for him to outgrow it by the time you're off to college and can't take him because he'll need a 120+ by then and you def won't have room for that. Just get a small fish to grow out man. If a year down the road, you still want/have him, then consider taking him.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

0S1R1S said:


> Yeah JZ is right.. You want to get a large rhom for your 75, only for him to outgrow it by the time you're off to college and can't take him because he'll need a 120+ by then and you def won't have room for that. Just get a small fish to grow out man. If a year down the road, you still want/have him, then consider taking him.


buying an 8"-12" isnt going to outgrow a 75gal... especially not in a year probably not in its lifetime... When they are grown to those sizes they are usually old. not going to be able to have a large tank in college but maybe if i go to minot state in ND i could pay my grandma to keep the tank at her place lol.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

As of now I still don't have a passport. But if you get it to the border I would take him and care for it ahahaha.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i bet u would...or maybe it should go to me since im already here


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Just save up until you can get a 8"+ rhom. Itll for sure be your best bet, dont rush into this one. Take your time getting rid of your reds, and sell your 29g. Whatever you got to do to add another 100 bones to that budget. For sure if I ever get another serra I wont get it under 8 inches. Mines boring as hell, had him for god knows... probably at least 7 months. He sucks.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

DW just get the RRS, you dont need a rhom. Just get the RRS at 4" let it grow out and be happy. He will be fine in the 75. I had my Blue Diamond in my 180 at 6" all by himself and he used every inch of that tank. If you get an active fish that will use the tank you will be happy.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

well I would help you out with the reds, but the wife has a limit on my tanks. am stuck at 11 and no way would I dump either of my rhoms for reds, matter of fact I dumped 4- 6-7" reds for $40 so I had room for my baby rhom.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Nzac said:


> well I would help you out with the reds, but the wife has a limit on my tanks. am stuck at 11 and no way would I dump either of my rhoms for reds, matter of fact I dumped 4- 6-7" reds for $40 so I had room for my baby rhom.


sold them today! 100 bucks.


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

Take a look at joeD's 75g journal, perfect example of using plants and driftwood to fill out the tank and house a fish no larger than 6". I would just get what ever you want, i agree the RRS is an awsome fish. But if it were my choice i would probably get a 6" rhom just because the rhom will eventually outgrow the RRS and will fill out the 75g


----------

